# Yellowfin dipping sauce



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I need a good dipping sauce to go with some seared yellowfin tuna . 
Whatcha got?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Sent u a pm


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

*sauce*



Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Sent u a pm


could I get that PM


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Me too


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

First step.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ranch dressing goes good with anything

I am also a big fan of dipping into spicy brown mustard. 

Mix those together. 


.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Step 2


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

base sauce garlic terioki add to taste little wasobi splash of honey splash of sesome oil and ginger if u prefer more salt use half soy in the base simple and always good


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Step 3


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Step4


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang Tim that looks good.

I just pan seared mine in amish butter, seasalt and garlic then sliced some onion and seared them in the pan and put over top. I was pleasantly pleased with the taste.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Damm that looooks great!:thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Soy sauce, hot Chile oil (1/8 of others), sweet and sour sauce all mixed together.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, try soy sauced mixed with a little ginger and siracha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I like teriyaki on seared tuna.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

well that beats the shit outta tuna in a can LOL :notworthy:


----------

